# First egg share appointment @ care manc - help plz ?



## loubelou72 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

i have my first appointment with julie the egg share co-ordinator @ care in manchester on the 3rd April.
I was just wondering what will happen at this appoitnment. I have read that on some first apppointments you have sa and scans ?
i am not sure if this is the case when you meet julie?? 
can someone please just give me an insight as to what to expect....

many thanks everyone...

louise xxx

p.s. can you park your cars ok at care manchester too? or is parking a nightmare


----------



## Nancy9 (Jan 6, 2006)

hi there

Don't know about egg share so can't tell you what to expect but yes you can park in their hospital at the back. Just get a token for the barrier on the way out. Usually plenty of room.
Good Luck
nancy


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi we're not doing egg share, but I don't think you have scans etc when you see the co-ordinator- I'm fairly sure you have a separate drs appt after that. Everyone's really nice. Good luck. xx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Louise,

We're also on the Egg Share Scheme at CARE, Manchester and are 2 days into our 2 ww.

We saw Julie, who by the way is lovely, and she just explained the whole Egg Share Procedure in that you need to produce 8 or more eggs at Egg Collection to Egg Share and talks you through if you don't etc... and all other parts of the Scheme etc... to make sure that you are doing the right thing for you and why your doing it etc.... it's more like an informal chat which lasts about 20-30 mins.

After the Egg-Collection meeting you get a Counsellors appointment, to again discuss that your doing the right thing by being an Egg doner and at that time you are asked to complete a "Green form" which is basically a form with details about you and your interests etc... and which then goes to a central place in London where it is stored for information, should any subsequent recipient child require that after they reach the age of 18 years, and then a Consultation appointment where you have a scan of your ovaries and talk in detail with the Consultant about your treatment and protocol etc....

Shortly after these three appointments you should get a call from Julie,or Caroline, to say that you have been matched with a recipient and that your treatment can commence.

We had our first meeting at CARE in mid Nov 05 and after awaiting results of all tests, one of which can take up to three months and with Christmas in the middle, we started our treatment on the 16th Feb and test on the 6th April so it really can happen quickly. 

Can I just say that all staff are lovely at CARE, Manchester and on this site or the messageboard on CARE'S website I have never read a bad word against the place or it's staff. 

Regarding the parking then there is a barrier on the left hand side of the building, as you drive up the path, which opens automatically when you approach it.  Parking is then a littel further down the path and on the left.  When you give your name at reception there is a white bowl type thing which has tokens in it and you take one of these to activate the barrier on your way out, if there are none in there ask the receptionist.

Take Care on this roller coaster journey I hope it works out for you.

City Chic x x x


----------

